# Plans for Bathroom Vanity



## Vince Pullara (Jun 18, 2014)

Plans for a 60" Bathroom Vanity


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Check here
free DIY woodworking plans to build a custom bath vanity


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Vince Pullara said:


> Plans for a 60" Bathroom Vanity


Are you asking us or telling us? If you want help, please consider including as much info as possible. Otherwise, good luck.
Mike


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Vince Pullara (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello,
I'm looking to find plans for a bathroom vanity 21" front to back, 62" long x 34" high. Would like 3 drawers on each end and 2 doors in center. Need to take into account the sink depth 7". Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Vince, I don't think you need any plans. You have the dimensions and layout you want. It sounds like a single sink, and probably placed in the middle.

If it was me, I would:
1) Sketch a design on paper with your overall dimensions.
2) Build a face frame, taking into consideration if you plan for the cabinet to go all the way to the floor and have base trim, or some other kind of decoration. If not, allow a 3 1/2 inch toe kick.
3) Using pocket screw construction, lay out the dividers in between the drawers (if that is the design you have in mind).
4) Build the cabinet box allowing a 1/4 inch set back on each end. Same as the store bought ones.
5) Attach two dividers in the cabinet flush with the openings of the drawers. That will make it easy to attach drawer slides.

There is more to it. To get a good idea of how to build any type of cabinet, check ut the videos on You Tube by Kris Reynolds. His videos are straightforward, easy to watch and no BS. You can adapt his workflow as much or little as needed to produce your cabinet.

I have built several kitchen cabinets following his work flow. It makes everything fairly easy to follow and assemble.

Here is a link to what I have done using his workflow.

Custom Buffet

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Vince.
Welcome to the forum.
You can find plenty of information about this at sites like Armstrong, Merillat, Thomasville and others.


----------



## Vince Pullara (Jun 18, 2014)

*Bathroom Vanity*

Thanks to Mike and all others for your helpful replies.
Vince


----------

